# Google- Vidazorb probiotic supplements may help minimize severity of IBS symptoms - News-Medical.net



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Oromo Index<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Vidazorb probiotic supplements may help minimize severity of IBS symptoms**News-Medical.net*April is *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) Awareness Month. *IBS* is a chronic condition affecting between 15 and 20 percent of all adults in the Western world. *...**IBS* patients' families more prone to symptoms too<nobr>Reuters</nobr>Study: Hypnotherapy Could Ease the Pain of *IBS*<nobr>Oromo Index</nobr>Welcome to *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Awareness Month<nobr>Daily Caller</nobr><nobr>Ethiopian Review</nobr> -<nobr>BigNews.biz (press release)</nobr> -<nobr>PR Web (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 18 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

